# D21 5speed manual transmission



## SiggiJ (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a Nissan Double cab '97 with the TD25 engine and a Nissan king cab '91 with the Z24 engine. Does anybody know if i can use the transmission from the '91 truck to the '97 truck? They both have the 5 speed manual transmission.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u do not have a 91 with a z24 ..ut has the ka24e engine..

you can not use a gas engine trans with the deisel engine..
to the best of my knowledge...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Not sure about a Nissan...but*



zanegrey said:


> u do not have a 91 with a z24 ..ut has the ka24e engine..
> 
> you can not use a gas engine trans with the deisel engine..
> to the best of my knowledge...


 I have an 87 TD that I have put a gasser tranny into...it is a taller transmission. I'm not sure if the bell housing will match up on the Nissans though.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

zanegrey said:


> u do not have a 91 with a z24 ..ut has the ka24e engine..
> 
> you can not use a gas engine trans with the deisel engine..
> to the best of my knowledge...


Well he might.... depending on what country


----------

